# Late March 2019 - Best of Welsh Coastal Courses



## DRW (Mar 1, 2018)

Am thinking about a late March 2019 meet, instead of the normal Woburn trip, was thinking about organising a trip to savour the taste ofthe Best that Wales has to offer of Welsh Coastal Courses. Should work out cheaper than Woburn and not so muddy.

In particular the combination that took my fancy would betwo top 100 golf couses(assuming some deals can be had) and a top 200 course would be :-

RoyalPorthcrawl â€“ Ranked by GM as No 23, held the seniors open and meant to be fanastic

https://www.royalporthcawl.com/

Pennardâ€“ Ranked by GM as No 97 and know as the Links in the Sky

http://pennardgolfclub.com/

And possibilySoutherndownGolf Club (top 200 course)if interest

http://www.southerndowngolfclub.com/

Would probably be a Sunday/Monday(with third day beingTuesday at a guess) due to weekend costs/availability but golf should work out cheaper than the Woburn and a good price.

Accommodation could be in the middle of the courses in thebigger town that there is for a curry/hotel or even possibly the dormy at RP.

Just interested due to location, if there is any interest inthis trip before I go and get prices and see if they can do us a deal. No needfor definites just if there is enough interest ?


----------



## Captainron (Mar 1, 2018)

Could be up for this. Instead of Southerndown could we do Machynys?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2018)

Something to be aware of is at the beginning of March is an Open at Porthcawl - and a few go to that and add on some other courses. Believe the price goes up in March as well so will be surprised if you get three below the price of Woburn


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Something to be aware of is at the beginning of March is an Open at Porthcawl - and a few go to that and add on some other courses. Believe the price goes up in March as well so will be surprised if you get three below the price of Woburn
		
Click to expand...

Porthcawl winter rates run from November to end of March. Â£70 at the moment which seems like a good rate. I magine for a group may get an even better deal ?

I could be up for this Darren, as only played one course in Wales, St Pierre.


----------



## DRW (Mar 1, 2018)

All I have done at the moment is to look at Green fees rates and courses in a similar area, in march and from the website :-

Porthcrawl Â£70.00(would be Monday or Tuesday if we looked at 3 days)
Pennard     Â£35.00(weekend rate)
Machynys does show a rate of Â£25, Southerndown only appears to show summer rate at Â£55 

In comparison Woburn, who up uplifted their prices for March, 1 day(36 holes with food) end of March is Â£150. Love the courses but they are parkland and can be muddish in March and tbh I would not look to arrange a meet there in march again, as can already play there by other means in summer, I was just was giving a comparison.

If say 8 plus people show an interest then will look to push this forward and see what actual prices/options are and hopefully the clubs will include some kind of food at least for the same prices but pass haven't spoke to them as yet.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 1, 2018)

Darren,

Very interested but canâ€™t do the 30/31 weekend as I have got to to work. 

Tom Doak did some work at Pennard last year and rates it very highly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			All I have done at the moment is to look at Green fees rates and courses in a similar area, in march and from the website :-

Porthcrawl Â£70.00(would be Monday or Tuesday if we looked at 3 days)
Pennard     Â£35.00(weekend rate)
Machynys does show a rate of Â£25, Southerndown only appears to show summer rate at Â£55 

In comparison Woburn, who up uplifted their prices for March, 1 day(36 holes with food) end of March is Â£150. Love the courses but they are parkland and can be muddish in March and tbh I would not look to arrange a meet there in march again, as can already play there by other means in summer, I was just was giving a comparison.

If say 8 plus people show an interest then will look to push this forward and see what actual prices/options are and hopefully the clubs will include some kind of food at least for the same prices but pass haven't spoke to them as yet.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Then Iâ€™m certainly Interested ðŸ‘


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 1, 2018)

Sounds good to me


----------



## IanM (Mar 1, 2018)

I'd play in that...


----------



## paddyc (Mar 1, 2018)

Couple of other options being Asburnham (superb and ranked 6th best course in Wales and reasonable March rate) and Pyle and Kenfig.  P and K next door to RP and highly rated, Pennard,Machynys and Asburnham around 45 mins from RP if that was your base.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 1, 2018)

Porthcawl do indeed have a dormy house and I think they do a decent deal to stay and play. Machynys is nice but it isn't a links and can get wet in winter. Ashburnham is a good shout, P&K has an average front 9 but very good back 9. Not played Southerndown but heard good things. Have you considered including Tenby which is a bit further west but very good?


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 1, 2018)

Iâ€™m up for it.

Pennard and Ashburnham are cracking courses btw.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm interested.


----------



## Dando (Mar 1, 2018)

I'd be keen on this trip


----------



## DRW (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks D4S, PaddyC and Matty6 for other suggestions, will have a look at those courses and location to Pennard/RP, to see if they work better. Thanks :thup:

I would imagine most will wish to reduce travelling between courses, so need to be bunch fairly close is better?


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 1, 2018)

Pennard is in between Ashburnham and Porthcawl. Mumbles would probably be a good base for people staying over if those courses were the chosen ones!

But there are lots of options for golf in that region. As mentioned, Tenby is a great course too. Not played it myself but lots of people rave about it.


----------



## IanM (Mar 1, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Pennard is in between Ashburnham and Porthcawl.
		
Click to expand...

If you drove 4 hours and played these 3, you'd be quite happy.... Tenby is good too (a couple of weaker holes at the end though)


----------



## paddyc (Mar 1, 2018)

Would be up for this Darren. Quite a few good courses to choose from in that area. RP and Pennard would be great and one or two more or even an extra game at RP would be good. Clocks go forward on the 24th so more light for an afternoon game from Sunday.


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2018)

Have heard good things about Southerndown.:thup:


----------



## User2021 (Mar 1, 2018)

As long as not the last weekend in a March Darren, definitely interested mate


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 1, 2018)

Personally canâ€™t do the first weekend of the month but the rest are good for me.


----------



## DRW (Mar 2, 2018)

Cheers, looks like it maybe a goer, wasn't to sure due to location, as doesn't seem to be a lot of members in wales on here.

Over the next couple of weeks, will contact a few clubs and ask about the period Sun 24/3/19(afternoon) - Tues 26/3(morning). Portcrawl appear to only allow 3 or 4 balls in the morning on Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday and think it would be nice to have the best course on the last day, rather than first day. Hopefully they will be able to accommodate us on the Tuesday but if they cant will look at the week before.

Once I have some prices, will post up details for the 3 days.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 2, 2018)

There is an event played in that neck of the woods that time of year. I am playing in a few weeks (hopefully).

_Welcome to The 2nd South Wales Links Championship . This outstanding 4 day Amateur stableford Mens Championship is played over 5 of Wales Finest courses. The winner will win a Â£300 voucher and The South Wales Coast Links Trophy . The 5 Venues are Southerndown Golf Club, Ashburnham Golf Club, Pennard Golf Club, & Royal Porthcawl . Machynys Peninsula will be played on Day 4 for those not qualifying. The 5 courses are all ranked in the Top 10 in Wales, with Senior Open venue 2017 Royal Porthcawl ranked #1 
_
Will let you know what it's like.


----------



## DRW (Mar 2, 2018)

mikejohnchapman said:



			There is an event played in that neck of the woods that time of year. I am playing in a few weeks (hopefully).

_Welcome to The 2nd South Wales Links Championship . This outstanding 4 day Amateur stableford Mens Championship is played over 5 of Wales Finest courses. The winner will win a Â£300 voucher and The South Wales Coast Links Trophy . The 5 Venues are Southerndown Golf Club, Ashburnham Golf Club, Pennard Golf Club, & Royal Porthcawl . Machynys Peninsula will be played on Day 4 for those not qualifying. The 5 courses are all ranked in the Top 10 in Wales, with Senior Open venue 2017 Royal Porthcawl ranked #1 
_
Will let you know what it's like.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, details appear to be Monday-Thursday, Â£199, must be members of a club, handicap limit of 18, men only according to this link :-

http://www.seancoylegolfevents.com/south-wales/4593861922

EDIT and only top 36 get to play Porthcrawl...

Cheers interesting.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Thanks, details appear to be Monday-Thursday, Â£199, must be members of a club, handicap limit of 18, men only according to this link :-

http://www.seancoylegolfevents.com/south-wales/4593861922

EDIT and only top 36 get to play Porthcrawl...

Cheers interesting.
		
Click to expand...

 I am never a fan of these events when they promote it as playing the best courses but in reality only the top 36 get to actually play the best course. 

Thats is why I like what we do in the forum as you actually get to play to top courses. 

Nice one Darren for taking this up and letâ€™s hope all clubs come to the party with dates and prices.


----------



## wookie (Mar 2, 2018)

richart said:



			Have heard good things about Southerndown.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Its a cracker.  Another one on the less costly front to consider is Neath.  Lovely hillside James Braid track with great views.

I could well be up for this please Darren :thup:


----------



## PCWOX (Mar 2, 2018)

Played Neath and Tenby - they are very good courses indeed.  Playing Ashburnham in June - that looks great too.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 2, 2018)

I would be interested too.


----------



## IanM (Mar 2, 2018)

Ashburnam is great... albeit with a slightly odd start and finish!


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 2, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Thanks, details appear to be Monday-Thursday, Â£199, must be members of a club, handicap limit of 18, men only according to this link :-

http://www.seancoylegolfevents.com/south-wales/4593861922

EDIT and only top 36 get to play Porthcrawl...

Cheers interesting.[/QUOte

Wasn't suggesting this as an alternative - just a suggeston of some decent courses in the area.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DRW (Mar 2, 2018)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Wasn't suggesting this as an alternative - just a suggeston of some decent courses in the area.
		
Click to expand...

I was initially  (but as it may not include porthcrawl, it means its a no goer for me, as that's the course I would like to play)

Really grateful for the details, if my post read otherwise, sorry wasn't meant to be.

Would  love to hear what you think of them tho Mike :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 2, 2018)

Depending on the dates & other commitments I could be up for this.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 2, 2018)

Would have been all over this but sadly over in Ireland playing Waterville, Tralee and Ballybunion.At least all being well. The NW massif may be otherwise enaged for this one as we're at Mottram hall on Masters weekend, a week or two later.

Loved Porthcawl, and was impressed by Tenby as well, although about 90 minutes inbetween both.

Just to let you know that both Porthcawl and Tenby have dormy houses.

Having a single malt in Porthcawl's bar is a must afterwards, one of golf's great experiences.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Would have been all over this but sadly over in Ireland playing Waterville, Tralee and Ballybunion.At least all being well. The NW massif may be otherwise enaged for this one as we're at Mottram hall on Masters weekend, a week or two later.

Loved Porthcawl, and was impressed by Tenby as well, although about 90 minutes inbetween both.

Just to let you know that both Porthcawl and Tenby have dormy houses.

Having a single malt in Porthcawl's bar is a must afterwards, one of golf's great experiences.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Peter, 

Darren is talking about 2019.

you are in another world


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 2, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Peter, 

Darren is talking about 2019.

you are in another world 

Click to expand...

Whoops, Ok then - very interested. :thup:

Just for info, Darren - I spoke to a lady at Burnham and Berrow the other year and advised what a great deal we had had at Aberdovey, and she said that if we filled the dormy house, she would cut us a cheaper deal than the advertised one, just in case B+B is under consideration.

I think it was Â£150 for 1 night and 2 rounds at the time, and she said that she would do for Â£120, iirc.


----------



## Crow (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm definitely interested in this Darren.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 2, 2018)

If the Kent meet stays November time then Iâ€™d be up for this. Not sure I can convince the boss I need both....


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			If the Kent meet stays November time then Iâ€™d be up for this. Not sure I can convince the boss I need both....
		
Click to expand...

I cant see the Kent meet going back to February if the weather proves better in November


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 4, 2018)

i could be up for this Darren. Did similar about 15yrs ago. we stayed in Mumbles, but hotels are small there. A better base is probably in Swansea. All courses are really good. If we wanted to make it slightly bigger, could start at Tenby, one night local and play Asburnham on the way to Swansea - and then have a couple of days there


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes Darren!  Superb.
I've been looking at these for a while with P&K in the mix.
2019 looking promising already.


----------



## badger57 (Mar 7, 2018)

I am interested in this Darren.


----------

